# Dusseldorf Motorhome Show



## BillyS (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi all,
Do any of you good people have the Sat Nav Co ords for the Duesseldorf Motorhome Show, please ??
Many thanks
BillyS


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Billy, coords and further info in the following link...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/dusseldorf-caravan-salon-campsite.html

Pete


----------

